# First France Trip - Paris/Loire/Il de Re



## 2point (Jun 10, 2005)

Just booked the ferry from Rosyth to Zeebrugge, inside cabin for 3 and a 7m / 3m MH, princely sum of £690. Yes it's a load of cash but is saves us driving to Dover and back, the back bit being the one we wouldn't look forward to.

Going for 21 days, we'll be heading straight for Disneyland Paris on arrival, stay here 2, maybe 3 days, the 3rd day for a possible trip into Paris. Our holidays for the last 5 years, sometimes twice in one year, have been to Disney in Orlando so the opportunity to get a mini visit in for our 6yr old is too much temptation. 

Not decided yet on the car park option or staying here - Camping International in Maissons Laffitte.

Heading from there we will make our way to Saumur, hoping to get a pitch on the site on the island, but no booking as we may be tempted to stop off on the way. Any recommended must see's on the way?

Only site booking we have made is for 7 days at Interlude on Ile de Re, really looking forward to this place, hopefully we will catch some decent weather for that week - 1st July - 8th July. 

Leaving there we'll head over to Poitiers and Futurescope. Not decided on the route back yet but Tours looks a likely candidate. May get a stop in Belgium too before getting back to Zeebrugge for the 14th July.

I'll add to this as we decide/disagree what we will do and follow it up with a trip report.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Looks a good itinary.

You shouldn't have a problem at Saumur as your talking end of June. The French haven't got into their holidays at that time.

From Poitiers if you want autoroute then Tours, Le Mans, Rouen is autoroute all the way now. then autoroute Abbeville Boulogne Calais if that's the way you intend to come up France.

Good to see that you're out of France by the 14th July.

Good luck.


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

2point said:


> Not decided yet on the car park option or staying here - Camping International in Maissons Laffitte.
> quote]
> 
> We stayed on this site a couple of years ago.
> ...


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

Hi, 
We did Samur, Royan and Futuroscope last year, excellent overnight park at Futuroscope, we stayed there a couple of nights as the evening spectacular doesn't finish till 10.30pm. We were in there for 12.5 hours and still didn't see everything. We were there peak season and still didn't have to wait for long to go on the attractions. The MH park is just through the barrier on the right before you get to the main car park. ( they also have a dog pound there as well) I think it cost 7 Euros for 24 hours. If you know the dates you are going, book online, it is cheaper and you go straight in.
Enjoy,
Colin


----------



## 88901 (May 10, 2005)

If you are looking for somewhere to stop overnight near Saumur, there is a nice aire on the opposite bank of the Loire, 10Km N W at St Clement des levees.


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

*loire camping spots*

hi we spent 2 weeks last year in this region in early spring , 
lovely aire at tourquant[5 van spaces] lovely village with many local wine producers and miles of vines above the town to cycle through.also 2km down road there is the famous mushroom caves were most cut into the tuffa rock and also a small apple pressing workshop, well worth a stop .

also the main chateau at "chenoceaux" north of amboise is excellent with motorhome parking and a overnight aire available too ! .
All the way down the west coast is good for aires and safe even for wild camping excellent aire overlooking the sea/beach at "port du morin" at the top of the island normortier were they produce sea salt and new potatoes , the island has excellent cycle tracks to tour the island in safety.

we spent 13 weeks last yaer touring france and hope to add a article to the site shortly.

greetings Tramp


----------



## 2point (Jun 10, 2005)

Thanks for the tips so far, the Futurescope one particularly.

Normoitier looks interesting, we're considering skipping Disney at the start and just heading West, picking it back up on the return if we feel like it, also allows us to buy an annual pass that we could use at the start of our next trip to France in 2007.


----------



## 96180 (Aug 31, 2005)

if going near to paris you may consider Parc Asterix instead of disney - absoluotly fab - loads of water rides! 8O


----------



## 89202 (May 16, 2005)

Hi,

in the season it is nearly impossible to make wild camping with a mh. on the Ile de Ré...

info from my french mh. friends...

for info,

duc


----------



## desertsong (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi there,

Didn't see this one first time round, but Il de Ré is an interesting place, especially if you are interested in history.

The Citadel, not the new penitentiary behind it, in St Martin de Ré is where prisoners like Papillon got shipped out from twice a year to Devil's Island in French Guyana, something they prefer to forget about as it didn't close until 1947. History is not usually cheerful, but always fascinating.

Just thought I'd mention it.

Monsieur Clee-mong


----------



## LeeUK (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi

Most villages have somewhere to stop and quite a lot with free hook up
even our village 10 secs and your through it has 6 places and hook up
(D949bis from Partheny to La Roche sur Yon road)

I'm sure you will enjoy it, you certainly wont get any hassle parked up anywhere for the night like we did in Corsica and south France coast!

Not sure if UK chip n pin cards work over here, mine dont, so eves and sundays make sure you have fuel.

Lee


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

The chateaux at Saumur is really beautiful. I don't think they have finished the restoration on the west wall yet though so you can't get inside :-(
The town itself is a bit boring I found but the Chateaux is certainly worth a visit and parking is very very convenient.

A good place to stop is about 10Km/s south of there at a place called Montreuil-bellay. The campsite is very friendly, and is next to the river and just under the battlements. If you don't want to pay then the car park next to it has water/waste/toilet facilities and is also next to the river.
There is usually 6-8 Motorhomes parked there and it always feels secure at night.

The Castle at Saint-Martin-De-Re is amazing from an architecture point of view. It was designed by a French mathematician and the techniques are fascinating.

While on Il-de-re don't miss the salt lakes, Great food at La Cabane De Fier and visit Phare des baleines (lighthouse of whales).

The only place on the coast that I love more than il-de-re is Dune du Pila or most places at Arcachon but thats a lot further south.

If you are there in July give me a shout I should be around that area at the beginning of the month. (Saumur)

Cheers
Karl


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Don't miss the chateau and gardens at Villandry. Free overnight MH parking in the car park close to the chateau with plenty of interesting places to eat.

The gardens are stunning ! See:

http://tinyurl.co.uk/sa8d

I've put details of how to find the parking in the campsite database.

http://tinyurl.co.uk/bfcq

Unmissable- even children love it !

G


----------



## 2point (Jun 10, 2005)

Thanks for the extra info. We will be cycling to St Martin, hopefully to the Lighthouse too if I can persuade my daughter away from the pool/beach.

I'll follow up the links you sent, I can't see them at the moment as the tiny url is blocked from work under 'web hosting'.


----------



## eddieo (May 1, 2005)

We are going to Interlude when the kids break up from school 20th July then over to the Dordogne. Have visited the Island before and looked at the site it is a typical beach site densely packed but well rated - we booked before favourable article in MMM in January. Let us know how you get on. 
Regards Disney (we were in Florida at Christmas & again this year) Paris car park ok for short stay. We liked Davy Crockett, although not cheap it has a great pool complex very relaxing after the park - but I think I heard that it’s closed down.


----------



## 2point (Jun 10, 2005)

Had a look at the gardens link, funnily enough that aire is about 2 miles from where we were going to cross the river between sites. Am 90% sure we will stop at that aire and visit the Gardens, Cheers!

Had a play about on Autoroute just to confirm to myself that we could hop to the island without making the journey a bind. Looks like we will only have to travel not much more than an hour between each stop, ideal.

Trying to resist the temptation to plan too much.


----------



## 2point (Jun 10, 2005)

Start boarding in 6 hours!

Thanks for all the help and tips, if you see an Adria Coral around the Loire come say hello.

Should be in Saumur on Thursday 

Just got to nip into work for an hour then a leisurely lunch before heading over to Rosyth at around 2pm, can't wait.


----------



## raemc (May 1, 2005)

*france*

hi all
never seen anyone mention lyons la foret as a stopover,its a gorgeous little village with a great campsite and loads to do around .rouen is about 20 miles away


----------



## 95853 (Jul 25, 2005)

Whilst in the Loire/Vendee area, why not spend a day or two at Puy du Fou

See here

Puydufou


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Or even here 
http://www.puydufou.com/


----------



## 95853 (Jul 25, 2005)

ooops thanks Dave


----------



## 2point (Jun 10, 2005)

Back to a scorching 30c in Scotland.

Fantastic trip, although a little expensive, more of that later.

All the sites we stayed at were 4 star, great pools, most with slides, all the facilities you could think of. Had a couple of aires/car parks to balance the expence off.

Ferry over was very smooth, nice meal in the buffet restaurant on board, well rested when we arrived in an overcast Belguim. Filled up at the first station, 1.07e, typical next station was 1.04e. Nice easy drive down to Disneyland Paris, stopped off at the Carreforre, just as they closed so out of luck there. Parking at Disney was 30e for 2 nights, a good 80 vans were already there. Great day at the park the next day, got my tickets in advance from the French version of the Disney site - 90e for 3 for 2 days, a very good saving as the normal price is 45e each. (Special Mon to Fri deal booked at least 7 days in advance for a specific date, second visit anytime until end of Sept).

Car park was fine, shower facilities were clean although the water outlet for fresh water was only available to those with a 30m hose. The dumping grate is a bit of filthpit but only needed to use it once.

Headed off for the Loire, found a site in the CC book and worked out where it was from the flimsy(deliberate) details in the book. As we approached the town it was well signposted (I'll get the actual names and coordinates of the trip later from the laptop). It was only 3 miles from Chambord, part of the Castel chain. Very clean and nice pool, well shaded grassy pitch. 28e for the night, no extra charge as required if you booked though the CC (another £25 or something!).

Parked up the next day in the Camping Car section (how refreshing!) of the car park. Facinating place, although very sad that this magnificant building has no soul or heart. Visit the place and you'll know why. Well recommended. A local wine producer was selling his goods at the exit, we sampled and liked so just had to have a couple of bottles of his wares. A very reasonable 4e a bottle.

Drove alongside the Loire down to just outside Blois, again a nice site with slides etc. Fresh bread at the onsite bakery the next morning was accompanied by the most delicious cherry jam we have every had. Regret not picking up several jars. Another 26e for the night and time to get the BBQ out.

The splendors of Chenonaux where supposed to be next, we got there then decided we'd do it on the way back up the Loire and go to Villandry instead. Villandry was as different from Chambord as you could get, the warmth of th family who lived there was evident thoughout the place. Not to be missed, spectacular gardens.

Pulled up in our planned stop on the island at Samaur. How this site gets a 4 star rating I'll never know, pretty poor. Pool still under construction and from the look of the visitor book this looks to be a long running saga. Views of the river and chataux from the pitch were faultless though, a very gentle walk into the town was followed by a well earned pavement cafe break. 

We had planned on continuing up to Angers but felt the pull of the coast so head off for La Rochelle the next morning. Architecture changed rapidly from the stone and slate of the Loire to the render and red clay roofs of the Loire Atlantique. The sat nav lead us to the park and ride just outside the town, a very resonable 5e for the night with water and chemical disposal. To top it the price included the electic bus that drops you off in the harbor. UK councils take note. Had Moules and a lovely rose followed by a walk around this interesting town. Headed back to the car park for a sit in the sun and a few cold beers. The gypsy camp next door was no bother, other than sharing the water supply by means of a very long industrial type hose!

Saturday morning we had a short hop over the bridge to the Ile de Re, on site just after midday. Disappointed at first with our pitch, it was long, narrow and very shaded. Oh how that shade was welcome! A very nice site on the beach at Bois La Plage, not cheap by any means but having the beach so close meant the pool was virtual deserted most of the day. A very relaxing week, loads of rides on the bikes on the bike tracks that crisscross the Island. Fantastic meals out, the picture postcard harbour of Saint Martin will be a very special memory for us. It was a perfect island, highly recommended.

On the recommedation of Mandy and Dave we trundled down to Royan to the zoo the following Saturday. The route into the town was lined with sites, facilities and even a decent sized waterpark. This area we will be back to visit for sure. Priceless visit to one of the niceest and best kept zoos we've been to. Feeding the giraffes was one of the highlights of our holiday. We were tempted to stay a night in the area but wanted to make the Loire the next week so made our way up to Poitiers for Futurescope.

Settled into the car park at Futurescope on the Sat night, quick visit to the adjacent Auchan store (closed on Sunday - as I found out the next day when I went o pick up the bread). Fabulous park, themed around the moving image. Not packed at all, no queuing and very clean. Really enjoyed the day, buffet included unlimited carafes of wine. Didn't go overboard even though they had the World Cup final on the TV's and the projector. We left early in the second half to get to the kids area. Shame. It was closed at 19.30 and we couldn't get back int he restaurant for more free wine. Double shame. Impressive water, laser and firework show ended a very full day.

Made our way up to St Catherine Fierbois near Tours. A nice site but very busy, the pool was packed and not what we had been used to the last two weeks.

Split decsion on what to do next, we again drove to Chenoncaux and as we approached decided to skip it and go to a Yelloh! park south of Orleans. The most expensive site we used but it was worth it. 42e a night, the best pool we used (slides and a wave pool), a lake to swim/fish in and the usual activities. Our pitch was very quiet being at the edge of the golf course, getting to some of the pitches in a coachbuilt 7m by 3m was not a pleasure but a bit of calm thinking and we were soon sorted.

Debated stopping off at Disney for another stint with our free ticket but instead raced up to Brugge. Followed the sat nav to the aire but was taken into the centre of Brugge to a car park through a 2m archway. Had spotted the camping car parking signs on the ringround as we approached so all was not lost. Slipped into a bay alongside the other 30 or so vans there. Free. Whoohoo, made up for the free night by buying a large beer in Brugge. A large one being a one litre stein. A stunning, if somewhat smelly city, really enjoyed make the effort to get here. Took the family on a coach ride around the streets, Charlotte getting to ride up fron the second half which thrilled her. Another day in Brugge the next day before the very easy 15k to the port and the ferry home. 

The wind was up and it was obvious we were going to have a bit of movement. This promoted the making of sandwiches and making up a decent picpic for the room. As if to plan my wife was ill the whole way back, spending 15 hours out of the 18 hour crossing in bed. I spent the last of my euros having a few beers in the bar to the accompiment of the Croatian duo murdering every song from the 50's to the 90's. A good laugh and my daughter had a great time dancing the with other little 'uns.

Off the ferry first and home in 40 minutes. A very strange feeling, very satisfied and very happy with a family holiday we will look back on with happy memories.

Ah, the expence. That wasn't the sites or the eating out. It was a visit to Lidl. As I was waiting to turn left into the carpark a car going the other way stopped right in my turning circle, the car behind him stopped and flashed me through. To ensure I didn't clip the first car I had to drive on slightly and swing back into the car park. I was being really careful not to hit his car. Unfortunately I wasn't as careful with the 40 foot Lidl sign that carved a 10 inch by 3 inch gash in the luton. Totally gutted and totally to blame my wife was the picture the supportive companion. If she wasn't beleive me I'd have somewhere to park my bike!
A handy DIY centre a couple of blocks away supplied me with reinforced tape which covered the worst damage topped off with a plastic placemat expertly taped and covering the rest in a colourful pattern of rainbow stripes. The damage is coming in somewhere in the 0000's, my insurance co will be please to know when I get onto then this afternoon.

Apart from that it was fantastic. Wasn't sure how we'd get on but all of really got into it and enjoyed the freedom of choice. One night of rain and a half day of showers in three weeks was more than we could have wished for.

Thanks for all the help along the way, countless information was pulled on to get the most out of the trip.


----------

